# Social distancing at mosquito



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

took the boat out this evening, got 6 crappie (all throw backs and one nice bass) trolled by the cemetery and WTH is going on here? 15 people fishing just north of the road, 10 wading, 2 in kayaks 3 from shore everyone was 6' apart except for the shore anglers. Then I got to the parking lot....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

No they were wading for walleye


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Weird..... however....nice frickin' bass!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Yup. I went around to some spots here in the northwest and saw some crazy numbers of people, many of them not keeping distance at all.

I guess the nice weather brought all the cooped up people outside... but if they're not careful, somebody's probably going to start closing parks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice bass EZ!



kevinw said:


> ..... but if they're not careful, somebody's probably going to start closing parks.


Yep...like always...a few will ruin it for all.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

2020, the year covid19 and social media destroyed your local fishery.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice bass Tom. Water looks a little high.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice bass Tom. Water looks a little high.


It's up a few inches, not too bad


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

More Mosquito threads I say... More threads. Wait till the weather gets nice, its getting crazy out there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wait till Saturday, mid 60s and Sunday, area lakes are going to be crazy. Boat and shore..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know how anybody else's eyes work, or how you judge distance. But all those guys seem to be space at least 6' apart. I don't see anybody standing side by side.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't know how anybody else's eyes work, or how you judge distance. But all those guys seem to be space at least 6' apart. I don't see anybody standing side by side.


Last pic. Three shore guys on the far right. I missed them first time viewing the pic. They look closer than six feet, but my eyes ain't the best either

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't know how anybody else's eyes work, or how you judge distance. But all those guys seem to be space at least 6' apart. I don't see anybody standing side by side.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 354583
> View attachment 354585
> View attachment 354587
> took the boat out this evening, got 6 crappie (all throw backs and one nice bass) trolled by the cemetery and WTH is going on here? 15 people fishing just north of the road, 10 wading, 2 in kayaks 3 from shore everyone was 6' apart except for the shore anglers. Then I got to the parking lot....


Hopefully they were all from the same household. Great bass 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

What do people use when casting from shore like that. Cranks?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like maumee,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drsteelhead said:


> What do people use when casting from shore like that. Cranks?


Looked to me like most were using jigs, guys in the kayak were casting cranks.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 354723


so call the police, Who the hell cares. Go get binoculars and scan the shore and call popo. because that is what they want! unreal


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

If you call the police on your fellow fisherman you are a topwater rat!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> so call the police, Who the hell cares. Go get binoculars and scan the shore and call popo. because that is what they want! unreal


Tom was just pointing out that the cemetery is a little more busy than usual. Cool down.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> so call the police, Who the hell cares. Go get binoculars and scan the shore and call popo. because that is what they want! unreal


Are you directing that at me?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys, Talk about fishing! 
Lighten up or the OGF mods will shut it down.
Be happy we can still fish!


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

The few times I've waded there this year it seems the high school kids are using that parking lot as a meet and greet where they sit in there cars and socialize. One night there has to be at least 75 kids & 30+ cars , I've seen Cortland PD break it up twice on separate nights. Not sure if this is still going on I have not been there in a few weeks.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

EZ - one hell of a bass! Thanks for sharing your observations. I've had very pleasant experiences at mosquito this year keeping to myself or with one friend far apart. It's a large body of water with plenty of fish, shouldn't be too hard to be safe and have fun fishing. Those walleyes should start coming back in shallow to feed on their post spawn movement - especially with these warm days.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah ive seen it being a social hangout too. Seen a few kids get out looking like a cheech and chong movie


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Outasync said:


> Yeah ive seen it being a social hangout too. Seen a few kids get out looking like a cheech and chong movie


Well the barber shops are closed..... (and bars too). Gotta love a Cheech and Chong reference...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I just looked at the guys in the water. Didn't notice those other two.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

OptOutside440 said:


> 2020, the year covid19 and social media destroyed your local fishery.


Probably HELPED your local fishery by reducing the amount of fish caught


----------

